# Party Tonite



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Been to long since the last time, i got blasted. Anywayz enjoy the picture, i think they came out pretty nice.

View attachment 48555

View attachment 48556

View attachment 48562

View attachment 48557

View attachment 48558

View attachment 48559

View attachment 48560

View attachment 48561


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

looks like ur ready to go, dont have to much fun


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

hahaha have fun


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

omfg hpnotiq.... mmmmmmm


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hope you aint mixin all that drink







and i hope the pizza comes out good with

all that oregeno


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea im gonna have a good time, the party is for my brothers birthday. Im gonna try and not have the party end up in a the hospital drinking charcoal. Im gonna try and keep an eye on my self and others, cause last time one of my brothers friends ended up with alcohol poisoning.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

nice roger...thats some nice ass drinks can i come party with u


----------



## crashbfc (Jan 3, 2005)

Roger said:


> Been to long since the last time, i got blasted. Anywayz enjoy the picture, i think they came out pretty nice.
> 
> View attachment 48555
> 
> ...


 damn that bud looks good,send me a joint so i can try it out .im serious.puff puff pass.keep prices down put your seeds in the ground. hell at least send me some seeds.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Cheers!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

damn it, i love grey goose, and those heavenly buds you got there









i need to refill my stash soon


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> nice roger...thats some nice ass drinks can i come party with u
> [snapback]888165[/snapback]​


If you can make it to NY in the next 4 hours.











crashbfc said:


> damn that bud looks good,send me a joint so i can try it out .im serious.puff puff pass.keep prices down put your seeds in the ground. hell at least send me some seeds.
> [snapback]888167[/snapback]​


I don't grow, i just know people. No seeds in those baggies.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thats like 5 dubs

...u could make like 4 bowls with a dub 14 hits a bowl...damn ur gonna get fucked up


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Whats grey goose like?
we sell it where i work but it's twice as expensive as everything else, is it worth it?


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like fun.........I dont do the bud, but that booze looks good. You got the high quality booze too. Grey goose and hypnotiq







not a fan of jose though.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

j_burf said:


> Whats grey goose like?
> we sell it where i work but it's twice as expensive as everything else, is it worth it?
> [snapback]888215[/snapback]​


The goose isnt supposed to give you a hangover cause its so pure. Ive never drank just goose though.......i end up drinking a ton of other stuff too and still getting sick.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> thats like 5 dubs
> 
> ...u could make like 4 bowls with a dub 14 hits a bowl...damn ur gonna get fucked up
> [snapback]888204[/snapback]​


Yea i love hitting bongs, but i think were just gonna roll up as a couple of blunts.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i dont have a pipe i just use an apple


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how many ppl u doing this sh*t with


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

LMAO an Apple. i heard about that sh*t before. like 13 people, only 6 of us are smoking tho, and i think someone was gonna add two more bottles to the mix.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

an apple is the best way...if ur hungry u can eat taht sh*t after to


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I heard the apple seeds contain some sh*t, you wouldn't wanna inhale cause its real harmful.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

o well


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dont inhale apple seeds...u poe a hole on the side and on the top...put teh bowl in the top and light it up and use the side hole to inhale


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> o well
> [snapback]888252[/snapback]​


LMAO, we only live once right.








Anywayz i hope the night goes well and everything remains *safe* and fun.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Damn Roger you're loaded. I'm going to the 'store' later this evening, picking me up some sh*t.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

all i got rite now is a pack of reds....and 40...which is unfair


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> all i got rite now is a pack of reds....and 40...which is unfair
> [snapback]888285[/snapback]​


Are you old enough to buy booze? If not be creative. Can't help you with the real "drugs" as some would put it though, I can't get any myself.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Im not old enough to buy this stuff, but look at me


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea weed...lol just go to my neighbors but hes not home so im coming over roger i bought aplane ticket already where u live brooklyn ill be there in a couple hours


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> yea weed...lol just go to my neighbors but hes not home so im coming over roger i bought aplane ticket already where u live brooklyn ill be there in a couple hours
> [snapback]888299[/snapback]​


:laugh: You guys are crazy.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

damn... u got some of the nicest sh*t you can get... grey goose, jose, hypno... hmmm gimme some of the hypno







where do you live? if you live in bethlehem let me know ill take ou out tonight with my boys


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

I DIDN EVEN SEE THE WEED HAHA... WHERE DID YOU GET ALL THAT? .... damn dood you must be loaded. money comnin out ur ears..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

if u got homies who give it to u...its not that bad theyll hook u up


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> yea weed...lol just go to my neighbors but hes not home so im coming over roger i bought aplane ticket already where u live brooklyn ill be there in a couple hours
> [snapback]888299[/snapback]​


LMAO, then grab a texi to westchester.



heffer2028 said:


> I DIDN EVEN SEE THE WEED HAHA... WHERE DID YOU GET ALL THAT? .... damn dood you must be loaded. money comnin out ur ears..:laugh:
> [snapback]888325[/snapback]​


I live in Lower westchester of NY. Were not loaded, we all just put in some money to get all this stuff. As for the weed, lets just say it wont take me, no longer then 5 minutes to get what i want. Party starts around 8


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> if u got homies who give it to u...its not that bad theyll hook u up
> [snapback]888328[/snapback]​


One of them happens to be someone i knew since 1st grade.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Thats IT. How many people were planning on going (4) For a party you are going to need more then that. Anyways those nickle sacks are not that impressive. You are going to need more then that.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> Thats IT. How many people were planning on going (4) For a party you are going to need more then that. Anyways those nickle sacks are not that impressive. You are going to need more then that.
> [snapback]888334[/snapback]​


LMAO, Nickle bags. You wish. the upclose picture of them takes away from their size, there 20 bags and the red is a 10. real thick, no seeds.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i think thats a dub not anickel..stop talking if u dont know and that is imnpressive...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> all i got rite now is a pack of reds....and *40*...which is unfair
> [snapback]888285[/snapback]​


Finally learning you little fruit!
What Kind is it?
Im finna Go and pick up 3 40 oz. of Mickeys









Roger, Whast that Hennessy like?


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Also you must be a real heavy drinker if you think 5 bottles isn't gonna be enough for about 11 people, plus other people don't drink that much, they like to get a buzz thats it, i like to think a buzz is how you know your getting started.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i been drinking mickeys gordeez u jsut dontn know thats all i sip nothing else


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Stop talking if I dont know.... Thats funny! I am not saying it not good but those look like 5 sacks..... I'm from Los Angeles and I know weed..... How many grams in the sack? I dont see any crystals.... looks like dirty rat to me


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

being drunk is retarded


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > all i got rite now is a pack of reds....and *40*...which is unfair
> ...


Good nice taste, i enjoy brown liquors better then clear ones.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> Stop talking if I dont know.... Thats funny! I am not saying it not good but those look like % sacks..... I'm from Los Angeles and I know weed..... How many grams in the sack? I dont see any crystals.... looks like dirty rat to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, are you mad i didn't invite you? this your average good haze from NY. but what do you know about NY Haze, your from LA>, trying to ruin my mood.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

5 bottles for 11 are you kidding me.... Are they all a bunch of lite weights or what? Are you can to talk a shot and then the floor? I guess your a one hit quiter.....

11 people is not a party
11=Kick back
If you want a party, you need 30plus


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol he said he wants a buzz not a drunk


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

and thatll do it...


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> 5 bottles for 11 are you kidding me.... Are they all a bunch of lite weights or what? Are you can to talk a shot and then the floor? I guess your a one hit quiter.....
> [snapback]888354[/snapback]​


I like you cause you keep trying to sh*t on me, and yea the other kids are light weight, not one hit quiters, but there not regular drinkers


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> 5 bottles for 11 are you kidding me.... Are they all a bunch of lite weights or what? Are you can to talk a shot and then the floor? I guess your a one hit quiter.....
> 
> 11 people is not a party
> 11=Kick back
> ...


Main Entry: party
6 : a social gathering;

Aslo this to celebrate something. i don't know why your on some haterade sh*t, but you need to fall back.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> being drunk is retarded
> [snapback]888347[/snapback]​


I oughta punch Yo Momma in the Eye for that Comment








Being Drunk is the best ... The Best Fizzle!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Look hit me up when your down here and I will show you a party. I'll have the bottles, plus a few kegs, DJ, hoes (not a sausage fest), and a few oz. of some purple haze . Then you can say you've been to a party.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> Look hit me up when your down here and I will show you a party. I'll have the bottles, plus a few kegs, DJ, hoes (not a sausage fest), and a few oz. of some purple haze . Then you can say you've been to a party.
> [snapback]888364[/snapback]​


Not to mention he'll show you a good way to get shot at an L.A. Party :rasp:


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

you want to get wasted real quick you need to be mixin some el bastardos. give one of those to a light weight, he'll be GONE


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lopl gordeez i knew that post abouit drunks would piss u off why else would i post it...i dontg et drunk to often tho


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

LMAO, you know its funny he says purple haze, but yet its kinda uncommon knowledge in smokers circle that the actual strain of purple haze of marijuana is no longer around, and that dealers call it purple haze to make it sell or just a nick name for powerful stuff, this guy has it all figured out, he now knows theres not gonna be girls at the party or music or food.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Look hit me up when your down here and I will show you a party. I'll have the bottles, plus a few kegs, DJ, hoes (not a sausage fest), and a few oz. of some purple haze . Then you can say you've been to a party.
> ...


Thats why you have security at the door


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im from long beach...where u live in LA u live in the county or actual LA


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Roger said:


> LMAO, you know its funny he says purple haze, but yet its kinda uncommon knowledge in smokers circle that the actual strain of purple haze of marijuana is no longer around, and that dealers call it purple haze to make it sell or just a nick name for powerful stuff, this guy has it all figured out, he now knows theres not gonna be girls at the party or music or food.
> [snapback]888376[/snapback]​


You know what is funny most of the weed that you get in NY is from CA (low end sh*t). Most of the NY weed is mixed with chemicals to make it look better.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> im from long beach...where u live in LA u live in the county or actual LA
> [snapback]888379[/snapback]​


Paramount CA... what part of Long Beach. I have friends in North Side Long Beach. Use to live in East LA


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO, you know its funny he says purple haze, but yet its kinda uncommon knowledge in smokers circle that the actual strain of purple haze of marijuana is no longer around, and that dealers call it purple haze to make it sell or just a nick name for powerful stuff, this guy has it all figured out, he now knows theres not gonna be girls at the party or music or food.
> ...


Your kinda wrong, there some growers and we get it the same place some of cali get it, good old canada. anyways enjoy that purple haze/


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

in the 20's


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Roger said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Roger said:
> ...


I have never once gotten my sh*t from Canada...... Thats some home grown sh*t up their from Mom and Papa shops, have fun with it.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u guys crack me up...fuckin sad boy hahaha....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

wow looks like a amatureish party, dime bags? why not just get a 1/4 or a 1/2.. those look like some shwagy mids..

henny and hypnotic and cheap gin.. ghetto hang over.. jose uugghhh should have gotten the petrone or cabo wabo

good job on the goose though..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

those are 20 sacs...lol


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> wow looks like a amatureish party, dime bags? why not just get a 1/4 or a 1/2.. those look like some shwagy mids..
> 
> henny and hypnotic and cheap gin.. ghetto hang over.. jose uugghhh should have gotten the petrone or cabo wabo
> 
> ...


I'd say for a limited budget were gonna be alrtie.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> wow looks like a amatureish party, dime bags? why not just get a 1/4 or a 1/2.. those look like some shwagy mids..
> 
> henny and hypnotic and cheap gin.. ghetto hang over.. jose uugghhh should have gotten the petrone or cabo wabo
> 
> ...


Patron is good stuff, but expensive.
sont Mess wih that Cuervo...Or my name will be Raaaaaalph

Also, Doesnt Cali get there Weed from like Mexico?
I know alot of Texas weed comes from there


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > wow looks like a amatureish party, dime bags? why not just get a 1/4 or a 1/2.. those look like some shwagy mids..
> ...


You guys will be fine. That's all you need. Don't listen to everyone else here. Just go one smoke your sh*t, drink, and have fun.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Ahhhh it feels so wounderfull to wake up still drunk. turns out everyone brought beer, so we had tons of beer and that liqour. i drank way to much liqour and beer, someone got jumped well two kids. One of them was our friend who got checked for his chain, then another one of our friends wake up and try to talk it out then 5 pussys jumped them. they had no damage on them, no broken noses and sh*t. i don't know how 5 poeple can't hurt 2. anywayz i was so drunk fell asleep in the bathroom. someone broke a window. everyone was fighting, then we left cause the cops were coming, but i don't remenber sh*t, im passed out....


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Glad you had a good time. I had to go over data from work all night, while making posts on Pfury half the night. I only got a few hours of sleep, so I'm pissed off. But really for absolutely no reason other than work & studing sucks ass.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Wannabe Thugs on liquor


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

In my town a nickelbag or dimebag does not exist. Everyone only sells a gram, dub, whatever. 20 bucks....and most of the people are sheisty stain who give you .7. It's pretty annoying, but lucky I found a couple of good dealers.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

roger - I'm coming with you to the party


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Roger said:


> Wannabe Thugs on liquor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me? Thugs suck, so I'm not one of them. I simply stated the facts of my night. Just as you supposivly done. Either that or you're trying to force bullshit down everyones throat. I said I'm glad you had a good time, and my night sucked balls. So if I was really thugging on liquor I would've printed this topic out and wiped my ass on it along time ago. Lighten up alittle dude.


















God help the sensitive ones, because I don't care.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

User said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Wannabe Thugs on liquor
> ...


I don't think he was talking about you.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

ChosenOne22 said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Roger said:
> ...


Again I HAD along night. In fact I'm still doing sh*t right now on my laptop while posting on my PC. If he wasn't talking about me....... Roger go ahead and own my ass for free.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

User said:


> ChosenOne22 said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...











lol, yea i was talking about the guys who jumped my brothers friend


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

see if i was there id smoke all ur weed and drink all ur drink so that way none of t hat other stuff would have happened to u


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

feeling alot better nothing throwing up and a hot shower can't fix. As for the weed only me and some friends smoked it, we weren't sharing that.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Roger said:


> lol, yea i was talking about the guys who jumped my brothers friend
> [snapback]889447[/snapback]​


Okay. I think I'm having male PMS today. I'm too bitchy.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

god damn, nice selection

i wanna come


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

eeew weed
o and by the way very good choice of beverages


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

lol, partys over. just thinking of them drinks is making me sicker, 3 of guys pretty much drank it all, cause everyone was only drinking beer and rarely wanted liquor after the Hyp was out. i fell sleep in the bathroom, and throw up later, sh*t was coming out my nose too. gross stuff but a fun night


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^^any fish casualties?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

holy postwhore batman!! ^^


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> ^^^any fish casualties?
> [snapback]889572[/snapback]​


LMAO, wtf... no, no fish were harmed or animals.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

But someone was stabed. i heard this happen while i was pasted out drunk


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

funny stay at home when sh*t faced stupid lol


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> funny stay at home when sh*t faced stupid lol
> [snapback]890322[/snapback]​


how am i suppose to stay home, when drinking at a party?


----------

